# Doctor's cichlids



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Doctor's cichlids, will they go OK with Black Calvuses and Red Tail Black Sharks ??


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Common names are extremely variable and sometimes misleading. Do you know the real (scientific) name of this cichlid? Or can you at least describe what it looks like?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea Malawi is right, you should be able to get the sci. name by simply asking the person who ordered the fish in(manager)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A google search should give you some good results.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

A quick google search gave me Pseudotropheus daktari

http://www.gcca.net/fom/Pseudotropheus_daktari.htm

Must be a change in the species name since doctor and daktari are sort of similar.


----------

